# الان بالرياض دورة التسويق الالكترونى ووظيفة القرن ال 20



## احمدحسن (12 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]






مركز دكتور ديتاكتور لتدريب والابحاث[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يقدم[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]دورة التسويق الالكترونى ووظيفة القرن ال20[/FONT]*​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]عناصر الدورة :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تعريف التسويق الالكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إستراتيجيات التسويق - مراحل التسويق - مميزات التسويق الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مقارنة بين التسويق الإلكترونى والتسويق عامة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شرح تفصيلى لكافة وسائل التسويق الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيف تتجنب الأخطاء الشائعة فى التسويق الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]صفات يجب أن تتوفر فى المسوق الإلكترونى - خدمة العملاء عبر الإنترنت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مشاريع يمكن القيام بها بعد الدراسة الدورة من منزلك ودون الحاجه إلى رأس مال .[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]اهداف الدورة :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]إكساب المتدرب القدرة على تحويل كافة تعاملاته وعلاقاته عبر الإنترنت الى أرباح - جعل المتدرب قادرا على التسويق لمنتجه اوشركته او موقعه أو أى خدمة أو مهارة أو موهبة لديه بسهوله وسرعه ويسر بوسائل مجانية مع فتح اسواق جديده فى كافة دول العالم ومواكبة أحدث التطورات التكنولوجية فى فنون التسويق - إتاحة فرص عمل جديدة ومبتكرة للراغبين فى عمل إضافى أو للسيدات الراغبات فى العمل من المنزل - إتاحة الفرصة للممارسة العمل الحر دون الحاجه لرأس مال .[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الفئات المعنية بتلك الدورة :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]أخصائى ومديرى التسويق 2- أصحاب المشاريع والشركات او كل من يقدم خدمة او منتج ويبحث عن أسواق جديدة له 3- الأشخاص الراغبين فى الحصول على عمل إضافى 4- السيدات الراغبات فى العمل من المنزل 5- أصحاب المواقع والمدونات 6- الشباب الذى يرغب فى ممارسة العمل الحر وليس لديه رأس مال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]اعداد وتقديم هذة الدورة[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]المدربة دينا الجيار لتعرف على المدربة اضغط على الرابط ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]www.forsahelwa.blogspot.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المفاجاة الدورة :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فرص عمل للمتميزين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5 مليون اميل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مراجع عربيه واجنبيه فى الربح من الانترنت اكتر من مئة مرجع على سى دى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دليل مواقع العمل عن بعد[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دليل مواقع التجارة الالكترونيه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شرح بالصور لاهم مواقع العمل عن بعد واهم مواقع التجارة الالكترونية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فرص عمل للمتميزين من المنزل[/FONT]​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]مدة الدورة :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]16ساعة مقسمة إلى أربع محاضرات[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]امكان انعقاد الدورة :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]السعودية : الرياض – فندق المطلق بطريق الملك عبد العزيز[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مصر : القاهرة – الاكاديمية البريطانية – وسط البلد[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]باقى الدول العربية : الدراسة والامتحان اونلاين[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]للحجز والاستفسار :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الايميل : [/FONT][email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]الهاتف من داخل المملكة : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]0593534827[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الهاتف من خارج المملكة : 0966593534827[/FONT]​


----------



## نور الطبيعة (29 يوليو 2012)

*رد: الان بالرياض دورة التسويق الالكترونى ووظيفة القرن ال 20*

متجر نور الطبيعة

متجر نور الطبيعة

في العيد عيدك عيدين يااجمل الجميلات ,نظافة شخصية , حمام العروسة , شنطة العروسة , حمام بالاعشاب والطحالب , بياض لؤلؤي , تفتيح وتوحيد لون , العروسة السعودية ,عناية فائقة واهتمام راقي , حمامات الاعشاب
كُتب يوم 26 يوليو, 2012

شنطة العروسة من نور الطبيعة ترخيص 1838

الاهتمام والعناية والاستعداد لليلة العمر من اهم متطلباتك البدنية والنفسية ولكي نساعدك على الاستعداد افضل مايكون وحتى

تكون المساعدة على اكمل وجه جهزنا لك شنطة العروسة والتي على مدار 10 سنوات كانت من افضل المبيعات لدينا لرغبة العرايس

اولا ولان كل سيدة تود ان تكون عروسة وتهتم بنفسها مثل العروسة

والشنطة الان اصبحت تحتوي على كل ماتحتاجينه لليلة العمر فاستعمالها يجب ان يبدا قبل زفافك على الاقل بشهرين حتى تكوني ليلة

عرسك متالقة ذات مظهر متغير تماما مظهر حيوية ونعومة وجسم مشدود خال من البقع والتصبغات الجلدية فاتح صافي

لااثر لاي حبوب في جسمك او اثار حب شباب او عنقز او حساسية لاسواد في المناطق الحساسة

ركب جميلة خالية من السواد والخشونة بشرة جميلة ذات حيوية واضاءة لاكلف لاشحوب لااثار ارهاق

شعر غزير لامع براق لاتساقط لافراغات على مدار 10 سنوات اختلاط بالعرائس شنطتنا الان نقدمها تجاوب على كل استفساراتك

من المنتجات الموجودة بها تجدين بها كل مايهمك ويشغل فكرك

طبيعية 100% عناية شاملة سهلة الاستعمال وفرة في المنتجات استعمال 3 مرات اسبوعيا

منتجات البشرة

منتجات الشعر

منتجات الجسم شامل كل منطقة

نظافة نعومة جسم صافي مشدود توحيد لون والعديد العديد من كل مايهمك نرسلها لكي اينما كنتي

مع حمام الغمرة او الحنة ومع حمام الورود والطحالب الوردية والمسك والعنبر والعود

عيشي احساس الملكات فانتي ملكة يوم عرسك وليلتك تستحق الافضل والافضل نور الطبيعة

موروثات الاجداد مع لمسات العلم الحديث مع العودة الى الطبيعة وخيراتها

عشر سنوات من العطاء والابداع والان نور الطبيعة في ازهى عصوره يساعدك على الاشراق في ليلة عمرك

اشراقتك هي اشراقتنا ولن نرضى لكي الا الافضل لانك مع الافضل

اطلبيها الان بالحجز واحكي عن رغبتك في تجهيزها سواء كانت تخسيس او توحيد لون او تفتيح او شاملة

شنطة العروسة لكل عروسة ولكل سيدة تهتم بنفسها كالعروسة ولكل سيدة بعد الولادة تعود عروسة

ولكل من يريد تجديد في المظهر نحن نجهز شنطة العناية بالظبط حسب طلباتك وحسب ميزانيتك لتوفر الاحجام المختلفة

واسعارنا في متناول الجميع

اطلبيها الان 0566710008 للمزيد من المعلومات

نور الطبيعة | نور الطبيعة ,منتجات النظافة الشخصية ,بالاعشاب الطبيعية والطحالب البحرية, خدمات ,تصميم ,واشهار المواقع الالكترونية,بياض , تفتيح لون , منتجات نور الطبيعة ترخيص صناعي 1838,تصميم , ارشفة, اشهار , تسويق , نشر اعلانات , ترتيب اعلانات , كتابة 


متجر نور الطبيعة

متجر نور الطبيعة

شنطة العروسة من نور الطبيعة

## شنطة العروسة من نور الطبيعة 0566710008 تخفيضات مميزة

اقنعة نور الطبيعة

## منتجات نور الطبيعة

نور الطبيعة

نور الطبيعة | نور الطبيعة ,منتجات النظافة الشخصية ,بالاعشاب الطبيعية والطحالب البحرية, خدمات ,تصميم ,واشهار المواقع الالكترونية,بياض , تفتيح لون , منتجات نور الطبيعة ترخيص صناعي 1838,تصميم , ارشفة, اشهار , تسويق , نشر اعلانات , ترتيب اعلانات , كتابة 

نور الطبيعة
نور الطبيعة ,منتجات النظافة الشخصية ,بالاعشاب الطبيعية والطحالب البحرية, خدمات ,تصميم ,واشهار المواقع الالكترونية,بياض , تفتيح لون , منتجات نور الطبيعة ترخيص صناعي 1838,تصميم , ارشفة, اشهار , تسويق , نشر اعلانات , ترتيب اعلانات , كتابة اعلانات في الصفحات الاولى من قوقل

( شنطة العروسة – شنطة سندريلا للفتيات قبل الزفاف – شنطة السيدات بعد الولادة – شنطة تغيير اللوك – شنطة التخسيس – شنطة التفتيح وتوحيد اللون – شنطة العريس – شنطة رجل الاعمال – شنطة المتزوجين للاستحمام الزوجي الحميم – شنطة الاطفال ).

متوفرة بحجمين حجم 500 ريال به مايكفي ل12 استحمام. ,وحجم اكبر ب1000 ريال يكفي 30 استخدام

0566710008 للاتصال

مطلوب مسوقات او عند طلبك لك ولصديقاتك 5 شنط فان السادسة مجانا


----------

